# Flu jab misery



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I've reached the magic age where not only do I get a free bus pass, but my doctor contacts me - honest, this is all true - to tell me and Mrs Roy that we're in the 'at risk' category for flu. We were offered free jabs and, like all OAPs, the 'free' bit had us in the surgery in no time.

After the injections Mrs Roy had a mild ache in her upper arm for 24 hours but I had not only the ache, but flu symptoms for four days, which was very puzzling.

A female medical acquaintance explained the conundrum to me. My wife was innoculated against the milder forms of flu such as Bird Flu, Spanish Flu, Hong Kong flu and so on.

My innoculation, which produced the side effects was against a much more serious form
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
MAN FLU!

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

framptoncottrell said:


> I've reached the magic age where not only do I get a free bus pass, but my doctor contacts me - honest, this is all true - to tell me and Mrs Roy that we're in the 'at risk' category for flu. Roy


I politely told them that I found this an acceptable risk.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I politely told them that I found this an acceptable risk.


I told you all that natural selection works. :lol:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Well thanks for that Dr Roy  
I too am booked in for my first flu jab next Tuesday. I should have been vaccinated every year whilst working in health care, but after seeing how badly it affected my mother I declined the offer. Now though, Pat is not allowed to have the jab due to his useless immune system so his consultants have advised that I have it instead. Great, *not*.
Lesley


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

aultymer said:


> > I politely told them that I found this an acceptable risk.
> 
> 
> I told you all that natural selection works. :lol:


Got to die sometime. I drive around in a flimsy over weight lurching vehicle which is more likely to kill me than flu will.

I ride a fast bike, ditto.

I wonder how many die from bad batches of flu vaccine or contaminated needles ?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Whats a Flu jab.? I`m 44 years old,should I know about this now or just wait another 21 years to find out. ?  

steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Chigman said:


> Whats a Flu jab.? I`m 44 years old,should I know about this now or just wait another *21 years* to find out. ?
> 
> steve


16 years . . . you're older than you thought! :lol: :lol: :lol:

You get a once only Pneumonia jab when you are 65, so even more to look forward to. :roll:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a Flu jab.? I`m 44 years old,should I know about this now or just wait another *21 years* to find out. ?
> ...


Damn.. :lol:

steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Go for it !

We've had the flu jab- via school- since they were first offered in the late 70s and have not had flu. This year, being retired but not yet of the magic age, I paid for it.

Some years you do get a sore arm and some years you do get a mild flu-ey feel, it depends on what is in the mix and who gives the injection. This year, at Boots, left no traces at all.

Given the devastation a flu epidemic can cause and how very ill people feel when they do have it I reckon my £15 was well spent !

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Go for it !
> 
> We've had the flu jab- via school- since they were first offered in the late 70s and have not had flu. This year, being retired but not yet of the magic age, I paid for it.
> 
> ...


Well said Grizzly we haven't had a bad bout of flue since having jabs, so take it like a man and you wont either. :lol: 
We have had years where a lot of people have gone down with flue (not a cold that alot of people call flue.) :evil: 
You can have flue jabs what ever age if you have any problems like heart, or kidney etc etc.
A pneumonia jab is for life or if you have a problem it is given every 5 years.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps some medic can help me out here but.....I seem to remember having a flu jab way back in the dim and distant past (about 50 years) is it still current.....lol.......no only joking but I was quite ill after it.

This last 2 months I have learned of many people I know being ill after a flu jab..........I read somewhere recently that you don't get flu from a flu jab, its just coincidence!!.......how coincidental is that then.

I havn't had a flu jab since that one long ago, nor have I had flu (extremely bad colds yes.)....is it worth the risk I wonder?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

PLease remember, ladles and gentlespoons, that the flu jab is an innoculation, and therefore the jab actually gives your body the happy chance of getting this mild form of flu, and develope the antibodies to comabt the virus if you come into contact with the full fat version from another person.

Incidentally, I got Bird Flu once.


Didnt feel ill, just got an overwhelming compulsion to buy shoes, and then do the ironing......very wierd.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

bandaid said:


> Incidentally, I got Bird Flu once.
> 
> Didnt feel ill, just got an overwhelming compulsion to buy shoes, and then do the ironing......very wierd.


You're going to need more than a jab to survive that.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I thought that it was only chimney sweeps who had flue jabs!!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> bandaid said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, I got Bird Flu once.
> ...


Oh, you know, I didnt think of that when I posted it.......


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bandaid said:


> PLease remember, ladles and gentlespoons, that the flu jab is an innoculation, and therefore the jab actually gives your body the happy chance of getting this mild form of flu, and develope the antibodies to comabt the virus if you come into contact with the full fat version from another person.
> 
> Incidentally, I got Bird Flu once.
> 
> Didnt feel ill, just got an overwhelming compulsion to buy shoes, and then do the ironing......very wierd.


The voice of reason well done. If there was a bad bout of flue lots of people do die if they are old or have breathing problems or dodgy hearts etc etc. :lol:

What happened when you laid an egg *squark* :lol:


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Flu jab...highly recommended....neverhad a cold since I started getting mine, am told I need it due to diabetes..

the nurse did ask me this year if I am allergic to eggs or latex (told her to mind her own business my fetishes are my concern!! lol

Apparently the vaccine is grown on eggs? can't work the latex bit out!!

I don't have any ill effects or aching arm afterwards....


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

hilldweller said:


> Got to die sometime. I drive around in a flimsy over weight lurching vehicle which is more likely to kill me than flu will.
> 
> I ride a fast bike, ditto.


To me it's not about dying (not that I'm looking forward to that) but about quality of life. I gave up smoking for the same reason 7 years ago.

I want to be able to do, for as long as possible, the things I like to do. I want to minimise any limitation caused by aches and pains, breathing difficulties, heart problems etc. When I was younger I took my health and fitness for granted but I know I can no longer do that.

I now accept the flu jab, and this is partly because, once, about 13 years ago, I actually had flu. Any flu-like symptoms I've had before or since have been nothing like it.

Chris


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I want to be able to do, for as long as possible, the things I like to do. I want to minimise any limitation caused by aches and pains, breathing difficulties, heart problems etc. When I was younger I took my health and fitness for granted but I know I can no longer do that.


I'm going through a difficult patch, 93 year old aunt now in a care home, nearly blind, nearly deaf, wants to die, she's had enough.

I don't want to end up like that. Much better "The old fool shouldn't have been riding like that at his age".


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

locovan said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Go for it !
> ...


Duty Dragon despite recent flu jab is in a bad way with aches all over


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I had my first flu last year - WOW 8O 8O 8O Never again, Just been jabbed, no side effects and fingers crossed for this year.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

wupert
Its as Bandaid said *PLease remember, ladles and gentlespoons, that the flu jab is an innoculation, and therefore the jab actually gives your body the happy chance of getting this mild form of flu, and develope the antibodies to comabt the virus if you come into contact with the full fat version from another person. *
She will feel better soon and then be all fit by the time the flue is raging at Xmas. :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have had 'flu jab every year since it was first offered, this year we both had it (she's a nurse) - she had a slightly sore arm afterwards for a couple of days. Me, nothing, perfectly OK, no sore arm, 'flu like symptoms or anything!

Needles this year are different to last year's - longer (  ouch?) but sharper and finer (  smile) - felt good to me!

Vaccinations/innoculations give your body a chance to prepare "just in case"; they speed up the body's response *IF* you encounter the "real thing" (and I don't mean a fizzy sweet drink in a red can). You *MAY *never encounter the real 'flu bug, in which case the whole event has been a waste, *BUT* you cannot guarantee that. The bugs are too small to see and you are spreading them before you even realise you have them yourself.

I have always had every vaccination going and have remained healthy in spite of being in a bug ridden environment (a school) where numerous children go down with bugs every year. The end of the autumn term and the start of the spring term are the worst in my experience for kid's illnesses.

*BUT*, having said that I am glad *not* to have had the multiple jabs all at once that members of HM Armed Forces have endured e.g. prior to the First Gulf War. I am sure we all remember the number of people who had received those an later complained of vague illnesses like ME.

As regards contaminated needles etc, all needles are single use only - the vaccine is supplied in ready assembled single dose units with a needle that cannot be taken off. Perhaps not good for the environment (they are all incinerated) but certainly good for morale in these days of blood born infections such as HIV and Hepatitis.

I believe any discomfort is well worth the peace of mind gained.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

hilldweller said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be able to do, for as long as possible, the things I like to do. I want to minimise any limitation caused by aches and pains, breathing difficulties, heart problems etc. When I was younger I took my health and fitness for granted but I know I can no longer do that.
> ...


A difficult one, I know, having seen a very beloved aunt struggle before she died last year. But:

1) If you're serious, about welcoming an accident your 'death wish' could be lethal for others too.

2) If you risk disease, as I say, it won't necessarily kill you, just make your life less bearable. In other words you could be in the same situation as your aunt, but earlier in life and for longer.

Chris


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Apparently, being asthmatic qualifies me for an annual flu jab, and a pneumonia jab, as and when. I haven't had any side effects so far.

I too gave up the weed nearly nine years ago, and that's when my respiritory problems started. At one stage I was even diagnosed as suffering from chronic bronchitis. 8O 

All sorted now though. :wink: 

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I started suffering from Asthma when I gave up smoking cigars in 1985 my civvy Dr put me on the flu jab list when I left the Army in 1988 and even though my asthma cleared up by around 1992/3 I've stayed on the list.  Now I'm old enough to have it by right and I also had the pneumonia vaccine last year at 60.

During that time (20 years!) I've had flu once (the year that I forgot to book a jab), and have had mild flu like symptoms probably three or four times I reckon. I was even lucky the year that they said the jab wasn't that effective against the variant that came around. I was 'blessed' at work with two stalwarts who came to work with whatever they have caught and spread it about. One year half the workforce was away and for a few days in my building there was only the engineering director (who had flu but never took a days sick ever in his working life) and me out of 25 or so normally in) so I think it works!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Anyone feel sorry for me? fall into several categories for having the jab, but can't because it is cultured in eggs.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> I too gave up the weed nearly nine years ago, and that's when my respiritory problems started.
> Jock.


I was diagnosed with mild asthma a couple of years after I stopped smoking. Looking back I think I've had it since a child but it had been undiagnosed.

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

From the last few posts 'proof' that smoking is good for you 

I think I have read that smoke is a mild disinfectant and kills off viruses in your lungs before they spread and cause things like flu.

Just such a pity that smoke kills off your lungs as well.


----------



## 118515 (Nov 30, 2008)

A female medical acquaintance explained the conundrum to me. My wife was innoculated against the milder forms of flu such as Bird Flu, Spanish Flu, Hong Kong flu and so on.

My innoculation, which produced the side effects was against a much more serious form
.
.
.Hi, this is very interesting. A relative of mine was offered the flu jab three years ago. She decided to have it, and as a result ended up in hospital for 3 days! Last year she decided to have the jab again, thinking that ending up in hospital was just a coincidence and not related to the jab. It happened again, but this time it was a lot worse! It's a little bit scary.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
MAN FLU!

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy[/quote]


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I've had flu a few times in years gone by and it is a serious illness and kills thousands of people every year. It's really irritating to hear people complaining with a sniffle about having "flu"! If you've got flu you are in bed and convinced you are going to die!

For the last dozen years I've had Rheumatoid Arthritus and it's quite bad now and regulated by me having to inject myself fortnightly and taking a concoction of other medication.

RA is controlled by destroying the immune system so I don't have one. Flu could kill me so I have the jab every year and touch wood, have never suffered any ill effects. The injection doesn't give you the flu but does cause the development of antibodies. (The explanation I was given was far too complicated for me to re-gurgitate, sorry). The side effects, whilst undoubtedly unpleasant are not flu.

BTW, 3 years ago I had the "once per lifetime" Pneumonia jab. 6 weeks later pneumonia nearly killed me! :roll: Would be funny if not so serious!


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

i was told that the best test to check if you have the flu is .....

you see a £50 note outside on the pavement from your sick bed.
If you go get it you have a cold, if you cant or wont then you have the flu.
I'd have the jab every time


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*flu jabs*

Greetings,



> but my doctor contacts me - honest, this is all true - to tell me and Mrs Roy that we're in the 'at risk' category for flu. We were offered free jabs


Hmmmmmmmm, my GP's surgery also offered me this although I am not an OAP for some years yet, but not having had a cold or flu for over 10 years, I declined their offer.

My previous GP said due to my health conditions it could cause some problems if I do have it.


----------

